# Johan Brunyeel Booksigning in SD



## Roadnoob (Feb 4, 2005)

If anyone is interested, Johan Brunyeel is doing a booksigning at the Trek Store in Kearny Mesa on Sat (7/12). Bet he can't remember the last time he had a free July :lol: 

http://treksandiego.com/


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Cool I ordered one*

we'll be away racing all weekend.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

cool, I am going to show up with empty bag of Actovign and a stuffed Hog for him to sign


----------

